# Renaming PowerPivot Calculated Fields, not showing up in Pivot Table Fields List



## bigck2 (May 16, 2016)

I am going through the painful process of renaming calculated fields in my data model. I have changed several fields. For example:

'Total Rev' => 'Total Rev - Actuals'
'NOI' => 'Total NOI - Actuals'

After making several changes like this I took a look at some of my pivot table reports that were already built on the old measures. These reports have not changed. There are no errors at first glance. However, if I try to change something in the filter (like a time period), then I get an error message: 

'MdxScript(Model)(6, 42) Calculation Error in measure 'FactData'[Total Rev Var]: The value for 'Total Rev' cannot be determined. Either 'Total Rev' doesn't exist, or there is no current row for a column named 'Total Rev'.

2 questions I have here:

1. I guess after I rename all my measures to my satisfaction I will have to rebuild my pivot table reports?

2. I am suprised when I look at the Pivot Table Fields list, because it doesn't update to show the new measures. Is these some kind of refresh button I need to hit after renaming these measures? If I build a new Pivot Table from the PowerPivot window then the field list pulls correctly the renamed measures. 


I guess I have a lot of re-working to do. Wish I had known earlier what I know now about PowerPivot. I am renaming the fields and putting them in separate measure tables to try and make them better organized. After adding so many measures originally in my main Fact table with a Star Schema, I have way too many fields in that table that inconsistently named to feel comfortable with making additional reports.


----------



## Matt Allington (May 18, 2016)

What version of Excel are you using?  Sometimes I find you need to help PP with changes by inserting a new pivot table - this can force a refresh of the meta data (it is a rare problem) but I guess that doesn't help you. If you have 2013 (which I assume you do), you could try installing OLAP tools. Is will allow you to turn off, then back on, the refresh - this may help force a refresh

OLAP PivotTable Extensions - Home


----------



## bigck2 (May 19, 2016)

Hey Matt,

Thanks for your suggestion. I'm using Excel 2013. I have installed the OLAP PivotTable Extensions to disable the auto-refresh which is helping the process, so I don't have to wait for PP to read the data every time I change a name. 

I'll get back to you to see if toggling that refresh off and back on changes anything for my existing pivottable reports. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Matt Allington (May 19, 2016)

I also remember if you add a random calc column to the data table, that can help


----------



## bigck2 (May 23, 2016)

It seems like when I turn off and then turn back on the auto-refresh (using OLAP PivotTable Extensions) this solved my original problem to get the new calculated fields to show up on the existing Pivot Table in the Fields List section.

Thanks again!


----------

